# company to make one color plastisol transfer from a design already made



## Bernie1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello,
We are working with a company that has done a one color plastisol transfer for us from our own design. It is very smooth on the shirt and washes well, but the finished look, looks like vinyl letter on the shirt. Does anyone know of a company that can do a one color screen printing transfer from a design we send them. I'm running into the problem that they only do the screen printing for the four color designs.
Thank you so much
Bernice


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Most if not all on this list should be able to do it for you....
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. The list that Royster13 sent you a link to is a very good start. I might add that if i was you i would request samples from the companies your interested in using to compare the transfers to see which has 
the clostest fit to what your after texture-wise, etc....


----------



## Bernie1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you, Frank.
I have started the process of asking for samples.


----------



## heat transfers (Jan 14, 2013)

If you can send me a picture of the current design you need to match I might be able to help - shouldnt be too hard


----------



## DanielJMB (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello, you can contact with the company JMB, they are specialist in plastisol transfers since 1978 and they produce from 1 colour to 12 colours, also they have several techniques like puff, reflective, high definition, foil, fluorescent, etc. You can visit them at www.jmb.es or contact with [email protected]


----------

